

Fluid UI mobile mockups - SkyMarshal
http://www.fluidui.com/

======
SkyMarshal
An example [1] from the Reddit thread [2].

1\.
[https://www.fluidui.com/editor/live/preview/p_mcEkMTfZpIcMp5...](https://www.fluidui.com/editor/live/preview/p_mcEkMTfZpIcMp5l0Ai58zEAIVM1BrdtC.1342619007844)

2\.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Design/comments/wr8h0/html5_web_app_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Design/comments/wr8h0/html5_web_app_fluid_ui_has_launched_android_and/)

